# How Tall are you?



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Another curious poll. 

Sorry if some of you don't usually use feet and inches, and use centimeters. Just convert.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

With or without cylinder?

I don't know the measurement used in this poll anyway


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Aramis said:


> With or without cylinder?
> 
> I don't know the measurement used in this poll anyway


2.5 cm is about 1 inch


----------



## Schnowotski (May 13, 2011)

Aramis said:


> With or without cylinder?
> 
> I don't know the measurement used in this poll anyway


Yes, indeed the american system is quite perplexing.

Not only am I a bit neurotic about my height, I also refuse to use anything but SI units. This might cause some trouble if I ever choose to travel to a country which doesn't use the SI units.


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I'd say centimeters would've been more appropriate, but then again we can Google..

Yay, I'm tall


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

One nice thing about being 6'4" is, I always have a good view. The bad thing is, the guy behind me doesn't.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Schnowotski said:


> Yes, indeed the american system is quite perplexing.
> 
> Not only am I a bit neurotic about my height, I also refuse to use anything but SI units. This might cause some trouble if I ever choose to travel to a country which doesn't use the SI units.


I refuse to use the metric system, it being an obvious plot to confuse me


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

I wanted to say I was 6' 9", but I voted 5' 11" to be closer to the truth. (And I am pretty sure that John Cage wasn't 6' 9" either.)


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Another curious poll.
> 
> Sorry if some of you don't usually use feet and inches, and use centimeters. Just convert.


Centimetres would have made the poll very cumbersome, but anyway the exact figure for conversion is 2.54 cm per inch. In Canada and the UK we tend to be familiar with both systems.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Around 5' 11''. Pretty average, but that's ok. I don't need the fiancee to look any more like a midget in comparison. (Joke!)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Fun thread.

6'0"er, here. (1.83 m)
armspan: 6'8".(c. 2 meters even)


Manxfeeder said:


> One nice thing about being 6'4" is, I always have a good view. The bad thing is, the guy behind me doesn't.


And actually, I have a pretty good "theatre-seat" build, too. I have a 32" trouser-inseam, (81 cm, to the nearest centimeter) so most of my height is from the hips UP.

My wife as a 6-footer, too- but she's leggier than I am, so the "memory-settings" to the car-seat of our primary auto are quite a bit different, in spite of the fact that our height is nearly identical.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> I don't need the fiancee to look any more like a *midget* in comparison. (Joke!)


Here, in France, we call that _petit_. (Also kidding!)


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Fun thread.
> 
> 6'0"er, here. (1.83 m)
> armspan: 6'8".(c. 2 meters even)




You have a longer armspan than height??  I learned in school that usually they are close to each other, but I didn't know that an 8 inch difference was possible! Do you play piano, or use to? Perhaps being a musician at a young age does that to you.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

6'1" if I did the math correctly............... (185 cm).


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm short! Which means I can sit comfortably in a plane or bus, thank you very much.


----------



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

I think instead of units, we should be measured in likeness to composers' heights. From Ravel to Liszt.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Or weight - from the tubercular-thin Chopin to the, ahem, 'robust' Knussen?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Who here is the "6 and a half foot scowl" ?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Fun thread.
> 
> 6'0"er, here. (1.83 m)
> armspan: 6'8".(c. 2 meters even)And actually, I have a pretty good "theatre-seat" build, too. I have a 32" trouser-inseam, (81 cm, to the nearest centimeter) so most of my height is from the hips UP.


That inseam length is directly related to to how far you pull your pants up. If your belt buckles rests just below your sternum...


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You have a longer armspan than height??  I learned in school that usually they are close to each other, but I didn't know that an 8 inch difference was possible! Do you play piano, or use to? Perhaps being a musician at a young age does that to you.


Basketball encourages armspan. Its desirability in that sport has greatly reduced the frequency and intensity of the 'knuckle-dragger' epithet. Or have you noticed that, Chi?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Guess I’m about average in height at 5’ 9” but 12 years of weight training has given me more that the average amount of muscle.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I'm super short....5'3"


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

6'2. Tall enough for some rollercoaster bindings to be physically uncomfortable, I learned the other day.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Being tall as a flutist has its advantages/disadvantages. I have the habit of being bent over when I'm reading music from a stand (standing up), but I've heard from others that tall flutists have better breathing and posture _capabilities_. So, if I would only stand up straight, my potential is unlimited!


----------



## KJohnson (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow! At 6' 1", I thought I'd be in the minority. We're a tall bunch over here!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You have a longer armspan than height??  I learned in school that usually they are close to each other, but I didn't know that an 8 inch difference was possible! Do you play piano, or use to? Perhaps being a musician at a young age does that to you.


you mean he doesn;t follow the Golden ratio proportion ?? 

<.....mine....> 

for those who familiar with metric system... what is your mnemonic to convert to feet ? I trying for age (because I am a building designer) but failed, and had to back to the formula 1 inch=2.54 cm...


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 6 feet even. This used to be considered average for an American but I think younger folks are getting taller. 

Incidentally, it's not really the American system of measurement. Here we call it the "English system" as opposed to the metric. For a while in the 1970's there was a push to convert to metric, and being a science fan I heartily embraced it -- but you know how Americans are. It never caught on.


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

5'9" here. How is everyone here so damn tall?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> I'm super short....5'3"


Descartes was shorter, as were most of those famous Greeks and Romans.

Oops, this is a music forum; so was Beethoven, and Mozart.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

1 foot = 2.54 cm x 12


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

presto said:


> Guess I'm about average in height at 5' 9" but 12 years of weight training has given me more that the average amount of muscle.


Going by your posts, most of it below the ears. 12 years of politics would probably not add muscle between the ears, it just seems like it does.

I put in 7 years of weight training - ending about 50 years ago. Who could tell?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I'd reckon about 5' 7"...shorty, indeed


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm 177 cm, which is 5'9" and a bit. I don't get why the US can't just follow along with the rest of the world (excluding Burma and Liberia, of course) and switch to a measuring system that makes sense to the rest of us.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Aksel said:


> I'm 177 cm, which is 5'9" and a bit. I don't get why the US can't just follow along with the rest of the world (excluding Burma and Liberia, of course) and switch to a measuring system that makes sense to the rest of us.


I quite agree with you on that ... after all, we do use the metric system for our currency 

6'5" myself ... a severe disadvantage when buying clothes - can't but off the rack, rather have to go to specialty shops that, of course, :scold: have specialty prices. Go figure.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aksel said:


> I'm 177 cm, which is 5'9" and a bit. I don't get why the US can't just follow along with the rest of the world (excluding Burma and Liberia, of course) and switch to a measuring system that makes sense to the rest of us.


Near as I can tell, Americans have never made sense to "the rest of us".


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Americans are free! We don't have to follow some Union's standard of measurement! If we had to, would we start using meters instead of yards in Football? No way! 

But also, by the way this poll would be really complicated with centimeters, there wouldn't have been enough options for all heights.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Americans are free! We don't have to follow some Union's standard of measurement! If we had to, would we start using meters instead of yards in Football? No way!
> 
> But also, by the way this poll would be really complicated with centimeters, there wouldn't have been enough options for all heights.


Intervals of five or ten centimetres would work just fine. Or two and a half, as has already been done in the poll.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Schnowotski said:


> Yes, indeed the american system is quite perplexing.
> 
> Not only am I a bit neurotic about my height, I also refuse to use anything but SI units. This might cause some trouble if I ever choose to travel to a country which doesn't use the SI units.


They use imperial (feet and inches) in the UK also - but strangely we use metric in healthcare, its much easier to calculate drugs etc in SI


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

So few shorties... This thread needs more short people!

I'm 1.58 cm, which is probably 5'2".


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

I am 5 Feet 4 Inches....which means i am about the same height as Mozart, Beethoven and Mahler!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow, it's sure been interesting to see the results. Unlike our "Are you introverted or extroverted?" poll some months ago, this turned out to have much more variety. It helped me picture you all from behind your computer desks.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel short.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

When asked about his height Frank Lloyd Wright replied that his legs were long enough that his feet reached the ground.

Rob


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I start the day at 6.3 and then shrink down to 6.2 by the evening. So I guess I average somewhere in the middle.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Norse said:


> I start the day at 6.3 and then shrink down to 6.2 by the evening. So I guess I average somewhere in the middle.


You're a Viking! We Scandinavians are quite tall (I'm half Swedish, half Finnish).


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You're a Viking! We Scandinavians are quite tall (I'm half Swedish, half Finnish).


Yeah, I think Scandinavians and the Dutch have the tallest averages in the world. I guess maybe you can find some African tribes that beat us, though..


----------

